# abc 8.1 HD TC Problem (WFAA Plano TX)



## sunnysak (Jun 29, 2006)

Guys we are in Junction of Plano/Parker/Allen.. I've a Sony Hi-def 42" TV LCD Projection and with a regular antenna I can receive all the HD channels (almost around 20 - 24) however I cannot get abc HD receiption. I am a very big fan of ABC's LOST! can someone help me please? is there anything that I can do to get it? (model: KDF-42WE655)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s sunnysak

This does not sound like a 622 support question so I have moved out of the support area. It sounds more like a OTA reception issue. 

In these cases I suggest the following. 
1) Go to antennaweb.org and see what it says in comparision to the channel you are recieving. 
2) go to avsforum.com and go into the HD local reception area. Find the thread for your area and poke around to see what others are saying about this particular channel. 
3) If you have any HD neighbors with OTA, are they able to get the OTA ABC? 

Now some questions: 
Do you have any other HD tuners that are receving this channel in your home? Are you showing any signal strength on your 622 for the ABC channel?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

WFAA, channel 8's digital channel is a VHF channel instead of being a UHF channel like most of the DFW area digital channels. Actually it is broadcast on channel 9. I had the same problem with a set top antenna even though i am just a few miles from the towers in Cedar Hill.

I got a UHF/VHF antenna from Rat Shack and it solved my problem. Make sure your antenna is not UHF only. Otherwise, as Ron says, use antennaweb.org for more information.


----------



## sunnysak (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll try that options.. Also, when I do the Channel Scan, do I've to make sure there is some HD program being aired or I can pretty much run my tuner anytime?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't be confused into thinking digital means HD. The OTA channels received by the 622 OTA tuner are all digital but that does not mean they are HD. They broadcast SD and HD. It does not matter what content is being broadcast as long as there is a digital signal the tuner should find it.


----------



## sunnysak (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.. that worked. I already had a UHF/VHF TV top antenna on which I switched the Knob to VHF and re-tuned my TV to add more Digital Channels. That added 9.1, 9.2 and 9.3 channel. However, the digital signal is too weak  

1. The image keep breaking up almost once every few seconds
2. In times the screen is just blank.. my screen status shows, "Now Tuning.." and then it displays "No Signal" 

is it because that I've a bad Antenna? but this doesn't happen with any other digital or HD channels. any idea? more tips please?


----------



## alan s (Dec 6, 2004)

Channel 8 is a weak signal compared to the others. Most people in North Plano / Allen have required an attic (with an amplifier) or roof mount antenna to receive the stations adequately. Look on antennaweb.org to see the type of antenna necessary for your area.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

I got an ant amp from Radio Shack, and got a boost for the signal. Fixed my problem.


----------



## sunnysak (Jun 29, 2006)

So, one more thing that I am facing with this UHF/VHF antenna is everytime I want to watch ABC I need to flip the Knob towards VHF and every time I want to watch Fox or WB33 I need to flip it to UHF. is there anythign available out there that will allow me to have a constant settings and just change the channels with my remote? Thanks in advace guys


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

With a roof mounted antenna or a large antenna in your attic there is no knob to turn.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

sunnysak said:


> So, one more thing that I am facing with this UHF/VHF antenna is everytime I want to watch ABC I need to flip the Knob towards VHF and every time I want to watch Fox or WB33 I need to flip it to UHF. is there anythign available out there that will allow me to have a constant settings and just change the channels with my remote? Thanks in advace guys


Hmmm... I remember when one actually had to get up and go to the TV to change channels.


----------



## sunnysak (Jun 29, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Hmmm... I remember when one actually had to get up and go to the TV to change channels.


Ya my friend. thats exactally what I am doing now... feels like back to 70's :lol:


----------

